# It's been a fun ride.



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, hello and goodbye everyone. Yesterday I said a sad farewell to my EOS and headed off into the sunset on another horse. For a while I've had a BMW 328i Convertible, a BMW Z3 Roadster and my EOS. I gave the Z3 to my Mother in February and have been missing having a Sports Car / Manual Transmission ever since. It finally got bad enough two days ago that I had to do something about it. So........yesterday I sold my EOS and bought a brand new BMW Z4 Roadster. The EOS is such a unique vehicle that I still love. Owning one has been a great pleasure and I am very proud to have had it in my life. Goodbye my EOS friends, I've learned a lot and have really enjoyed being an active member here. Here is the new toy:


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

Fine machine!


----------



## PaulZooms (Dec 16, 2006)

*Happy Trails, Partner!*

Enjoy your new 'horse'.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

Dusty

You have been a valuable member here, hope we have not seen the last of you. BTW I moved your for sale thread to the EOS parts forum.

-M


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)

mark_d_drake said:


> Dusty
> 
> You have been a valuable member here, hope we have not seen the last of you. BTW I moved your for sale thread to the EOS parts forum.
> 
> -M


Where is the EOS parts forum?


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?984-Eos-Parts


----------



## just-jean (Sep 14, 2006)

good luck with the new toy :thumbup:


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

Sorry to see you go, but that is a sweet ride you picked up. Enjoy!

Kevin


----------



## sapphirexae (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Kevin! I've been a BMW guy for many, many years and loved the new Z4 since its introduction. I was just randomly talking about liking them on Tuesday and Thursday I drove it home, not planned in the least bit.


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

Enjoy the new toy and good luck


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Have fun with the new car!


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

sapphirexae said:


> Well, hello and goodbye everyone. Yesterday I said a sad farewell to my EOS and headed off into the sunset on another horse. For a while I've had a BMW 328i Convertible, a BMW Z3 Roadster and my EOS. I gave the Z3 to my Mother in February and have been missing having a Sports Car / Manual Transmission ever since. It finally got bad enough two days ago that I had to do something about it. So........yesterday I sold my EOS and bought a brand new BMW Z4 Roadster. The EOS is such a unique vehicle that I still love. Owning one has been a great pleasure and I am very proud to have had it in my life. Goodbye my EOS friends, I've learned a lot and have really enjoyed being an active member here. Here is the new toy:


Congrats and ironically I have done the same exact thing! I read this post when it was first listed and actually never thought I would be replying with the same story. You just never know what life brings you.

I LOVED my 2012 Eos Komfort which I added some mild striping, VW Individual badging I got from the Wolfsburg factory, and factory Audi S-line Alloy wheels which truly made it stand out along with the Black Oak Brown metallic paint. Sadly my Eos fell victim to three random acts of violence - 2 attempted break-ins and 1 complete bashing with a metal street sign (other vehicles on my street were affected as well - I was not singled out). The last act ended with a $5500 insurance claim to repair damage to the hood/grille/LF fender/LF door/LR quarter panel and trunk along with replacing the windshield, steering wheel and dashboard. I was so sick over it and decided to move on the day after it came back from the body shop. I also now have a secure garage space to park in.

My new ride is an amazing car. A 2012 BMW Z4 Sdrive28i M Citrus Edition Hardtop Roadster. It is quite a bit more flashy (you will not miss the Atacama Yellow paint), quite a bit more powerful, quite a bit more fuel efficient (a very bizarre fact) and quite a bit more loaded (leather/nav/etc). The only down side is that it is quite a bit less practical without a rear seat, although the trunk is the same cubic feet and the parcel shelf is a better design.

All in all, I love the way it drives and performs. My previous two cars before the Eos was a 2009 128i Convertible and a 2007 Z4 Roadster, so I am a BMW guy as well as a VW and I will likely never part with my Super Beetle Convertible. 

Cheers


----------



## oasis (Apr 22, 2003)

sapphirexae said:


> Thanks Kevin! I've been a BMW guy for many, many years and loved the new Z4 since its introduction. I was just randomly talking about liking them on Tuesday and Thursday I drove it home, not planned in the least bit.


That's funny. That's how I bought the Eos. I was driving back from the airport after looking at a '76 Porsche 912E that didn't pass my muster, and I was passed by an Eos. I thought with the fed program at the time with tax deductions, maybe that's what I should be considering (back then). It was six or seven days later for me.

Well, it's not like you're downgrading or anything. Although I have mostly lurked here, I have enjoyed reading your input. Be safe.


----------

